# Getting a new pup



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey Everyone

I am practically new on this forum. It is through this forum that I managed to narrow down on the breeder. Thanks Lisa.

Just wanted to share that after a long wait we finally are getting a male pup to come home end of June.

Very excited. We had a female in the past who we lost very unfortunately at a very very young age. After a long search finally found a breeder but this time around it will be a male.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

Congrats on your new pup! Where are you getting him from if I may ask?


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Congratulations! Enjoy your unmarked skin while you can! Soon it'll be all red with little puppy scratches and bites. And your sleep....

Totally worth it, though.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

sddeadeye said:


> Congrats on your new pup! Where are you getting him from if I may ask?


Sure. The name of the kennel is Carissima Kennels in Ontario. I had a misfortune before Carissima whereby I lost my deposit for a litter that was never there. The pups were absorbed and it would mean me waiting till the end of summer for the Fall puppy. The timing would not have worked. So I chose to loose the deposit of $500. Steep:crazy: I guess. The parents are very good with Mum Sch 3 and Father V29 in Germany and 2009 and 2011 VA1.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Anitsisqua said:


> Congratulations! Enjoy your unmarked skin while you can! Soon it'll be all red with little puppy scratches and bites. And your sleep....
> 
> Totally worth it, though.


 
Gone through it with my Shadow. It was difficult and som days I would wonder 'what have I signed up for' 
But I agree it was completely worth it as that phase passes by and it just gets better. Scared about what it will be in the end of June but I think I will handle it.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

They have some nice looking dogs! Good luck with your new pup. I hope you share some pictures when you bring him home.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

sddeadeye said:


> They have some nice looking dogs! Good luck with your new pup. I hope you share some pictures when you bring him home.


I will for sure. The pups should be very good quality pups. The founder of the kennel Leo was very highly respected in the German Shepherd breeder world. His daughter and husband now run the kennel.

Thanks!! I will be more than excited to post pics.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

Rob & Michelle at Carissima have been nothing but excellent to deal with through our process. We are really happy that we chose them, and just love our Jazmyn.

I look forward to seeing pics of your puppy!! Make sure you give them your email and they will send you some pictures as the puppies grow


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

That's great! They have some wonderful dogs


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

*Lisa* said:


> Rob & Michelle at Carissima have been nothing but excellent to deal with through our process. We are really happy that we chose them, and just love our Jazmyn.
> 
> I look forward to seeing pics of your puppy!! Make sure you give them your email and they will send you some pictures as the puppies grow


They have my email address. May go by this weekend to see Mum and pups. They have so many for show dogs. Wanted a female but it seems that they want to keep one of the two females as show and the other for a client. Female or male - we want one from this litter


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I have met several dogs from this kennel and can say that not only are the gorgeous, but they are great representations of the breed as well! 

Which pairing are you going with? 

Will you be working/showing as well? It is quite fun!


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I have met several dogs from this kennel and can say that not only are the gorgeous, but they are great representations of the breed as well!
> 
> Which pairing are you going with?
> 
> Will you be working/showing as well? It is quite fun!


 
The sire is Bobo von Arlettca
_*bobovonarlettca*.com_
VA 1 BOBO VON ARLETTCA - German Shepherd Dog
The dam is Pippi von Frankengold
V SG24(BSZS 2009) Pippi vom Frankengold - German Shepherd Dog

We are getting a pup for home and not to show. It seems interesting though. 

Very excited as the line is very good and I agree their dogs seem very very good.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

That is very exciting!

Great dogs who I am sure will make an amazing companion. You should try to make it out to the club once or twice, you may get the "bug" and think it's fun. Lots of young dogs there doing well and having fun.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

Just saw the pups who are 4 weeks old. It was great to hold them. Just thought of sharing a pic.


----------



## *Lisa* (Nov 20, 2011)

So cute!!!


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new puppy! I'm not a show line person, but it looks like a quality breeding. Maybe you might want to think about a new hobby??????????? Can't wat to see pictures of your new little addition.


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

what hobby would that be??

The breeding is surely a good one. Lucky to be getting a pup from the litter. A little male  

Will post pics for sure.


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

shadowdsouza said:


> what hobby would that be??
> 
> The breeding is surely a good one. Lucky to be getting a pup from the litter. A little male
> 
> Will post pics for sure.


 Showing and trialing!


----------



## shadowdsouza (Feb 7, 2012)

:laugh: Don't think I am cut out for it. I have contemplated it but it would take a lot of time commitment.


----------

